# Nakashima at Hooters



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

A bar top I designed and built at everyones favorite wing joint. Inspired by George Nakashima, I used cabinet grade pine plywood, with pine edgeing. Walnut inlays (Thats where the Nakashima comes in). Finished with two part self leveling epoxy resin. Decided to build this entire project on the job site. There's alot to look at while you work.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice Bradley....how many coats of the resin do you use? did you sand/buff it? I have some to use, just never had a use for it......suppose I need a bar or....... maybe some Hooters


----------



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

Will work for wings!:laughing:

Nice job.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice. Don't you just love having to mix that much resin for one pour. Kind of makes you pucker while you work.

Most I ever had to pour at one time was 3 gallons.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

looks great.


----------



## wonderwoman (Feb 11, 2009)

*jeeez, where were you?*

I'd like to know where you guys were the *VERY DAY* I signed on begging for knowledge about pouring resin? At Hooters, perhaps? 
I'm gunna do a pour embedding objects....PLEASE adopt me!!!! I need the tips and tricks to do it. Heather


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Webster said:


> Nice Bradley....how many coats of the resin do you use? did you sand/buff it? I have some to use, just never had a use for it......suppose I need a bar or....... maybe some Hooters


 Thats one coat. It levels itself out to 3/16 -1/4". No buffing or anything required. Just mix it, pour it on, spread it around, than hit it with a heat gun to lift out the air bubbles. It takes about three days to dry though.


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Big Dave said:


> Very nice. Don't you just love having to mix that much resin for one pour. Kind of makes you pucker while you work.
> 
> Most I ever had to pour at one time was 3 gallons.


 The last bar i did requiered 16 gallons. I had blisters on my hands from mixing.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

bradleywellsoff said:


> The last bar i did requiered 16 gallons. I had blisters on my hands from mixing.


 
I'd like to see pictures of that one. We did some tables for a restaurant in Branson Mo. There were 80 tables and we poured over 40 gallons though it wasn't all at once.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Brad,
Nice job. Plenty of good pictures of the counter but where the hecks the Hooters girls?:laughing:
Mike Hawkins:icon_smile:


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

Great looking bar top!! Could you get some photos of it in use??


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Brad,
> Nice job. Plenty of good pictures of the counter but where the hecks the Hooters girls?:laughing:
> Mike Hawkins:icon_smile:


You beat me to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

wonderwoman said:


> I'd like to know where you guys were the *VERY DAY* I signed on begging for knowledge about pouring resin? At Hooters, perhaps?
> I'm gunna do a pour embedding objects....PLEASE adopt me!!!! I need the tips and tricks to do it. Heather


How big? Flat or 3D?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

some Products to look at:

http://www.smooth-on.com/Encapsulation-and-/c1277/index.html

I can recomend them. I use thier products fo my Models. if you have questions call or email them they're incredibly helpfull.


----------



## wonderwoman (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry bradley I forgot to tell you how nice the bartop looks, sooo smooth. I love the bowties and how you did the two levels. I didn't mean to hijack your kuddos.

Gene, I have a 90 degree profile and I want the front covered too. Big Dave is taking me by the 'wing' here, but feel free to share info/experiences. Thank y'all for the help. Heather


----------



## FNG (May 10, 2009)

That's awesome. I can understand building it on site, but I'm not sure how you were able to accomplish anything.


----------

